# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Bir Oy Bil, At Oy Bil >  A. Bulut`un, Kazım Mirşan 5

## atoybil

Arslan Bulut`un, Kazım Mirşan ile Türkçe`nin zaman tüneline yolculuğu - 5


TANRININ TüRKLERİ
BEşİNCİ BüLüM

İşte 35 bin yıllık kaya defterleri 

Keçiler, atlar, sığırlar, kurtlar, av resimleri, eğlence resimleri, cinsel ilişki resimleri ve Türk tamgaları... Her santimetrekaresinde resimler bulunan kayalar, güneşin altında, kalıp kalıp dökülüyor...

Tamgalı Say''a biraz daha yaklaştıkça kayalar üzerindeki resimler belirmeye başlıyor. Küçük bir alan içinde, kayalardan oluşan tepecikler, tarihin resim sergisi gibi... Keçiler, atlar, sığırlar, kurtlar, av resimleri, eğlence resimleri, hayvan ve insanların cinsel ilişki resimleri ve Türk tamgaları... Her santimetrekaresinde resimler bulunan kayalar, güneşin altında, kalıp kalıp dökülüyor... Belki de kayalar, kendi ömürlerinin sonuna gelmiş.. Bir şeyler yapmak, bu kaya resimlerini kurtarmak gerek... Bu tepecikleri güneş ışığından, yağmurdan ve kardan korumak gerek... 

İLK YAZI RESİM VE TAMGALARLA BAşLADI 

Mirşan, üniversitedeki konferansta ve Tamgalı Say sohbetlerimizde, Türk tarihinin zaman tünelini şöyle anlattı: 
"Benim tespit edebildiğim kadarı ile, tarihin en eski yazısı burada, Kazakistan''ın Yedisu bölgesindeki Tamgalı Say''daki resimlerdir. İlk yazı bu şekilde başladı. Bu resimler arasında ilk Türk harfleri de var. Taşlara çizilen resimlerin tarihini belirleme imkanı yok. Musabayev 10 bin yıl olarak tahmin ediyor. Bana göre ise bunlar en az 35 bin yıl öncesine ait! 
Medeniyetimiz Tamgalı Say''da başlamış. Bir Rus hanım araştırmacı; Maksimova 1954''te gitmiş kaya resimlerini görmüş, incelemiş, fotoğraflarını çekmiş ve kitap olarak bastırmış... Daha üingiz''in ismini taşıyan çok eski yazıtlar var, okunmamış çok yazıt var. 
Portekiz''de, Fransa''da da var bu tür yazıtlar; hepsi Türkçe. Onların karbon testi yapılabilmiş. 28 bin yıllık oldukları tespit ediliyor. Tamgalı Say''daki resimlerle, yane ''ilk yazılar''la benzerlikleri var ama dil bilimi açısından Tamgalı Say''dakilerin daha eski olduğu anlaşılıyor. Buradaki kültürün, Fransa''ya kadar ulaşması için birkaç bin yıl gerekir, bu itibarla 35 bin yıl diyorum. Mısır yazıtları da Türkçe''dir... 
Altın elbiseli adamla birlikte bulunan tastaki yazı Türkçe''dir. 
Başkurdistan''da şölgentaş Mağarası''nda 16 bin yıllık Türk damgaları var. Bu tarih, karbon testi ile belirlendi ve kesindir. 
Pazırık kurganında ortaya çıkan Türk halısı bir at sırtına örtülmek için örülmüş. 
Bulanlar bunu bir türlü Türklere mal etmek istemedi ama sonunda başka bir çare bulamadılar. 4 bin yıllık bir halı...
İskandinavya''da da Türklerle aynı usülde dokumalar var. Türkler bu sanatı oraya da götürmüş... 




86 yaşındaki Kazım Mirşan, bütün ömrü boyunca araştırdığı Türk dili tarihinin kaynağına geldiğini bildiği için, kayalar arasında inatla dolaşıyor ve tehlikeli bölgelere de tırmanıyordu... Onun yüreğinden nasıl ırmaklar aktığı, yüzünden belli oluyordu. Biz de tarih sarhoşu gibiydik... 


Uzaydan gelen adamın resmi mi? 

Tamgalı Say''daki 35 bin yıllık kaya defterlerinde, bir insan başı üzerinde güneşle simgelenen motifin özel bir anlamı var. üünkü bu motife, kaya resimleri arasında sık sık rastlıyorsunuz. Ya bir insanın başında,ya bir dağ keçisinin başında aynı tamga varğ Türk tarihinin sırları bu resimlerde ve tamgalarda yatıyor. Kazakistan Bilimler Akademisi üyesi asıllı Doç. Dr. Alexandır Goryachev, bu resmin uzaydan gelen adamı simgelediğini söylüyor. Kazım Mirşan''a göre, yazıyı da Türkler buldu. En belirgin örnekleri;
1-Tamgalı Say: Maksimova 1954''te buldu. Buradaki resimler 35 bin yıl öncesine dayanıyor. 
2-Talas-Açıktaş yazıtları, asgari 7 bin yıllıktır. 
3-Essik kurganı ve Altın Elbiseli Adam, biliyorsunuz 3 tane daha bulundu... 

YARIN: Zaman yetmiyor

----------

